# Neighbours upset.



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I mentioned to my garden club that I had bees on order for the summer...somebody there works with a neighbour of mine, mentioned it and now I have upset neighbours (not even next door, probably 1/2 mile). We are in a rural/suburban area with lots of space between houses, I have 7 acres here and am zoned for rural/general usage so there is really nothing that can be done about it but my husband thinks I should make a fact flyer and hand it out. I don't know if I should...I don't want to stir the pot with other neighbours and I don't want to feel like I'm asking permission because I'm not. This particular person is a bit of a complainer anyway, she doesn't like my goats either.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Did the neighbor come to you and say that they were upset or is it gossip?

I'd sit back and let the neighbor come to me. THEN I would give them a fact sheet....and an offer for some yummy honey.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Why does every one think you need to give neighbours honey, ----ed off or not?

Mine to the north tresspassed till I pappered the fence line and told them there is no more free passes. The ones to the south dump their horse manure in a dumpster for the land fill rather than let me haul it for our gardens.

If it is legal to have bees on your property get them and enjoy them. Neighbours be dammed.

 Al


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

She did not come to me and is not likely to either. She will just "chit chat" with everyone else about it. I personally think I should just ignore it, DH is more of a grab the bull by the horns type. Thanks for the input, I think I'll just continue on with my plans as is.


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

canadiangirl said:


> I personally think I should just ignore it


I agree. She sounds like the kinda person where nothing you say will make a difference anyway.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm more of a 'let's cut to the chase' person - I'd call her up and genuinely offer to address any concerns she might have. Friendly education can stop gossip from getting mean sometimes. I also would want to let her know that I know she's talking behind my back and I'm not going to be passive about it.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I certainly wouldn't hand out informative flyers. I might have some ready for when a neighbor dropped by and asked about the bees. Recipes for using honey in place of that nasty processed sugar. Recipes for Mead. How it's a natural wound cover.... 

Mention how their flower and veggie gardens are likely to produce like never before  

Do try to not tick off anyone tho. All it takes in a setting like that is one neighbor who decides to spray with an insecticide and your bees may suffer.


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

You guys are so nice...

The older I get the more I like to have fun with this type person.

I would just happen to mention to my garden club at the next meeting that my "big cats" were arriving anyday and hubby is so far behind on the enclosure


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

My neighbor complained for a long time to the other neighbors about my noisy rooster. She even tried to have roosters outlawed in our neighborhood. I live on only 2 acres, but I have the right to own a rooster, however, I didn't want to have tension with my neighbors. When she was out walking her dog I asked her if we could talk. I explained to her that I bought some chicks last year for my kids and one turned out to be a rooster. I ended up giving it away to keep the peace since we didn't need a rooster at that time.
Then she began complaining about my lambs who cried for food whenever I was outside. I figure that I could give all my animals away and she would start complaining about my kids being too loud while jumping on the trampoline or while swimming during the summer. Some people will never be happy. She can complain all she wants, but as long as I am within my rights to have animals, she will either have to deal with it or move.
By the way, I lived here first!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I like the ones who expessed they were going to do as they wished as long as it was legal on their property.
Neighbours can KMA way I feel, you can never appease complainers, if it isn't one thing it is another as one stated.

Seems that Hitler got a good leg up on WWII when other countrys were trying to appease him rather than putting their foot down and saying enough is enough.

 Al


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

nancy237 said:


> You guys are so nice...
> 
> The older I get the more I like to have fun with this type person.
> 
> I would just happen to mention to my garden club at the next meeting that my "big cats" were arriving anyday and hubby is so far behind on the enclosure


This is something that I would do LOL


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

A person like your neighbor won't let the truth get in the way of a good story. I'm sure the accusation that they're African bees will be made. Make sure you keep any and all receipts stating otherwise, in the event you have to prove it to the authorities.

I like the big cats idea as well...After that mention you're also thinking of raising snakes...That usually makes people forget everything else.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

nancy237 said:


> You guys are so nice...
> 
> The older I get the more I like to have fun with this type person.
> 
> I would just happen to mention to my garden club at the next meeting that my "big cats" were arriving anyday and hubby is so far behind on the enclosure



:smiley-laughing013:

I'd have to say I was getting in a load of pigs next week to start my new hog farm.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

I was thinking of ginea hens. Are they not quite vocal? hehehe...or a bunch of roosters.


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

rose2005 said:


> I wouldn't do anything.
> 
> Rose


Agreed.


----------



## Cascade Failure (Jan 30, 2007)

nancy237 said:


> You guys are so nice...
> 
> The older I get the more I like to have fun with this type person.
> 
> I would just happen to mention to my garden club at the next meeting that my "big cats" were arriving anyday and hubby is so far behind on the enclosure


---- shame...hope they don't mess with the OP's killer bee hives.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

I can't imagine anyone messing with them. I'm sure nothing destructive would happen, from people anyway, I'm already making plans for critter problems. I always tell my kids to be overly kind/polite in these situations so as to make the other look like a jack a**, so I'll be following my own advise. But I won't be handing out anything to the other neighbours as DH suggested. It just smacks of asking permission to me.
Editted to add- My poor DH, he's always having to explain his crazy wife LOL. At least I make his life interesting.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

If I said anything to her it would
be "kiss my butt".
I wouldn't give her anything, either.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

When it comes to bees, most humans are not rational...


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> Why does every one think you need to give neighbours honey, ----ed off or not?
> 
> Mine to the north tresspassed till I pappered the fence line and told them there is no more free passes. The ones to the south dump their horse manure in a dumpster for the land fill rather than let me haul it for our gardens.
> 
> ...


Now Al ,,, Bee nice ...
I told one guy next door . he said , he didn't mind , I know he has told others 
but no one has said any thing at all about the bees .... and I have a real a****** across the street , and he has a pool .. wounder if the girls go get a drink over there


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I would tell the "bigmouth" thats feeding info to the "complainer" that you really really like the look of game roosters so much so that you have decided to start raising them. though giving it consideration you know they make a lot of noise so your going to locate them away from the house and that you found a spot of land 1/2 mile down the lane that would be just perfect for the first 300 hundred.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Y'all crack me out.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Mama Crow said:


> Y'all crack me out.


I think you mean (at least I'm hopeing that is) crack you up , the other isnt such a good thing in many areas. the this is your brain thing :frypan:


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

When my nephew was four years old, I did something he thought was absolutely hilarious. 

After a deep, deep belly-laugh, he said between gasps, "Oh, Aunt Brooke, you crack me out!" 

The precious phrase has stuck with me ever since.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Let sleeping dogs lie and don"t stir the pot. You owe no one any explanation . In my opinion, LOL, gossips do not need any jars of honey......I had a guy give me nothing but trouble with my animals...he would walk on my street daily, kept turning me into the city that my animals stunk (which they did not) and I finally had to hire an attorney to put an end to his crap. I started throwing out a bucket of soapy water on the road just about the time I figured he would be walking down the road. My neighbor asked me what I was doing, told him I pee'd a bucketful every night just to have it to throw on the road so that old goat could walk through it.....was a little white lie, but it got back to the meddler...he no longer walks down my road....I still make sure the neighbor sees me through out a bucket of soapy water now and them...I know I am terrible....LOL...but it works....


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

With a "neighbor" like that, I'd not do a thing to "remedy" the situation. And I might be so "mean" as to next time at the garden club, mention that you are really looking forward to getting the "Africanized" bees you ordered.

When the garden club asks "What do you mean Africanized bees?" Just tell them that the Africanized bees produce 3 times the honey that regular bees do and that you HOPE they won't be too nasty to you when you are tending them! 

THAT will give her something to talk about!


----------



## Janis Sauncy (Apr 11, 2006)

I also would "do nothing."

Just be sure you stay within any rules and/or regulations specific to your area.

I learned from my own experiences with my neighbor that the minute you start giving in and making concessions, they see that as having some sort of "power" over you and it will never stop.

When I fist moved in here, my neighbor hated my noisy geese. I got rid of the geese. He complained when the guineas (three of them) started showing up in his driveway. I got rid of the guineas.

Since then, it's been non-stop complaints and I've stopped giving in. I've even gone so far as to put up a very expensive privacy fence between us. I've also blocked his number so he can't call me (this was after four calls in one day saying he was going to "call the sheriff" because my chickens were in his yard - after each call, my kids and went running over there to retrieve any wayward birds and not only could not find any chickens, he was nowhere to be found either).

He has even complained and threatened to "call the sheriff" because "my" ducks were in his pond. I have Muscovies and the ducks in his pond were wild mallards (they visit my pond as well).

I think if I had made a stand early on and not let him push me around, he would have stopped. Of course, I'm a single woman; I'm not sure my neighbor would be so "brave" if there were a man in the household.

So, my advice is to just go on about your business and manage your place according to any regulations and the way you see fit. Don't give in.......and don't kiss anyone's butt!


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

Mention that you are thinking on raising several hogs every year to sell. 
That always gets them. Nosy neighbor will think nothing of the bees when she hears this


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

Or you could get a Jack. Wonderful guard animals.........at 3am. My neighbor that is 2 miles away complained to me one day about that ---- noisy donkey, I laughed at him and went on down the road. He also complains about the bassett hounds bawling. Some people........aren't worth the time of day.


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Well, since they've banned bee keeping in some counties and towns around here, I'd say it's not a good idea to just ignore upset neighbors. It was upset neighbors that created this ban.

Myself, I'd be inclined to pleasantly talk to the person and see if I could help put their mind at ease.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Michigan pasted a right to farm act. Many SEMBA members submited things spelling out the bee keeping portion. Most were placed in the law. So in Michigan complain and complain all you want as the law was passed to protect me from whining neighbours. It is a state law so can not be over riden by county, townships, villages or cities.

I still say don't cater to whiners, once you do as some one said your a target. Every time the whiner wants more free honey they will whine, every time they want free eggs they will be whining.
*JUST SAY LOUD AN CLEAR KMA, I'M WITH IN MY LEGAL RIGHTS*

And Tom I am nice. I didn't move the deer carcuss to those jerks front door step the last three times, nor did I call the DNR about the improper disposal of the deer carcusses. 

 Al


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Seeing as mentioning it at the garden club got everyone playing telephone, my recommendation would be to make a presentation at the garden club along with a handout.

Mike


----------



## MariaAZ (Jun 5, 2007)

No suggestion on how to handle upset neighbors, but if I were in a similar situation I think I'd rethink mentioning anything at the garden club meetings.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Or you could get some peafowl, man my neighbors use to ask what the heck was makin all the noise at my place, I said I was just beatin my wife( thats what peafowl sound like, a woman screaming) I was just kidding guys. But we did get rid of them shortly there after.


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

I've been lucky enough to not have neighbors complain about my bees or animals, but at the end of each season i make up a basket with honey, eggs, canned goods, ect. and give it to the neighbors on each side of me. Just a friendly gesture but I like to think maybe if someone a 1/2 mile down the road decided to complain about me, then I might have a few on my side.


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

canadiangirl said:


> This particular person is a bit of a complainer


My mom's neighborhood has a complainer. His complaints varied from reasonable to way out there. He eventually caused some trouble designed to get even with his neighbors and spent some time listening to a policeman.

I can't imagine that having bees on a 7 acre parcel is anyone's business except yours, unless there is a legal restriction in your area. I can't imagine that any fears about Africanized bees would be credible in Nova Scotia, although that issue was raised by others in the thread, not you.


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd love for you guys to be my neighbors, all they have are fowl mouths and no volume control. I'd rather have the stinky hogs or even the africanized bees than them. Though I have offered them bars of soap to wash their mouths out with but they just looked at me like I had three heads.

Good Luck with the bees!


----------



## benevolance (Aug 10, 2008)

Well it all depends on how close the animals are to someone else's house.

I lived next door to a guy one time... houses a couple hundred feet apart and he had a mix dog that looked like a lab shephard mix... He chained it up and when he left it outside chained to the dog house the ----ed thing would bark all night long... It would not stop for 10 minutes... Having to get up at 5:30 am to go to work meant that I needed sleep and that F**king dog would keep me up.

To this day I can still hear it howling and barking like someone was trying to rip its ears off...And I can still remember wanting to shoot the dog.

So while I hate neighbors that are always complaining... I would suggest that you place animals that make noise as far away from someone else as possible....I mean if they make noise close to someones house and it keeps them up at night I do not blame them for being mad.

The thing with bees is a joke though... totally clueless people should not be allowed to complain about things they know nothing about.

Sometimes no matter what you do you will have problems... For instance I have a house deep in the Bible belt..It is a fixer upper in town under an acre of land (6/10ths) Nice fenced in yard with 6 ft privacy fence.

Well we have been cutting down vines thorns and weeds like mad and burning the brush...All which is legal here as long as we watch the fire...We burned and cut every day for the last 2 weeks here... But if we mow the lawn or cut with the chainsaw on sunday one of our nieghbors calls the police and complains....Last sunday they told the police we caught the woods on fire...we had a small fire twice the size of a lunch boc going burning on a stump in the middle of my yard.. with a garden hose beside it and I was there with an ax a shovel and a chainsaw working on some tree roots watching the fire.

Just doing yard work here on a sunday is enough to get me in trouble with my neighbors....So sometimes you will p#ss em off no matter what...


----------

